# Possible to retrofit on a pilot safety valve to an antique range/oven?



## crm90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I have a beautiful old range that I received through a family member as a hand-me-down that I'm attached to. It's an old antique Wedgewood 4 burner 36" range that is built like a tank, and has one high output burner. Absolutely love how it looks. Since it's from the 1950's, it's all gas. There looks to be a 1/2" pipe and just the burner valves and thermostats attached to that solid pipe that runs in an L along the front and left of the range. The thermostat is the original Wilcolator Type C. It has no safety vavles or regulators. 

Has anyone heard of anyone adding a pilot safety valve to this type of oven to prevent from burning off your eyebrows if the oven pilot dies? (e.g. a White Rodgers 764-742 http://www.drillspot.com/products/6...rmocouple_operated_gas_pilot_safety_valve?s=1 ). Possible/safe/not to code? Worth it or not worth it?
Also, in this case, it would be simple to add this to the gas input pipe and just run the thermocouple into the oven, as opposed to placing it on the pilot tube.

Thanks!


----------

